
Matlab to Python: A Migration Guide [pdf] - ArtWomb
https://www.enthought.com/wp-content/uploads/Enthought-MATLAB-to-Python-White-Paper.pdf
======
Goosee
From personal experiences and reading online, I noticed that quite a few
universities dedicate at least one course to teach Matlab (STEM majors
excluding CS). Often, upper div labs will require some sort of programming
knowledge because large amounts of data needs to be analyzed and manipulated.
I found Matlab to be a great introductory language but I've also been
learning/using python more recently.

After a brief overview of this pdf, it seems like a solid resource for those
who took Matlab courses (like myself) but wish to use python instead. One
thing I love about Matlab is how easy the learning curve is to do simple plots
and functions. Also not having to deal with whitespace. But, Python seems more
practical since you can use it for any type of project. General STEM job
requirements also usually list Python and rarely mention Matlab.

